

Show HN: a bash based data store written in python  - alonsebastian
http://blog.alonsebastian.com.ar/post/16970569690/bash-db-a-bash-based-data-store-written-in-python

======
Cieplak
This reminds me that you can do a lot without having to setup an RDBMS. Take
Hacker News for instance. However, the OP uses a file as a table, whereas HN
uses unix directories as tables and uses files as table records, afaik.

~~~
arethuza
So what about managing indices (or at least map-reduce views - CouchDB style).

I'd really quite like the option of having something like CouchDB that kept
documents as separate files but still allowed efficient querying.

------
pabloPXL
hey I did something similar but in pure bash (plus grep and cat) :)
<https://github.com/pabloPXL/kissdb>

~~~
alonsebastian
Hey, that is reaally cool, despite I needed the native interface with python
objects I think full bash sounds cool too ^^

~~~
pabloPXL
Thanks! but I can only see it as a bad hack, as it's just grep doing almost
all the dirty work :) btw I got the idea from <http://zachholman.com> and his
boom-db...

